# 4.3% body fat with no muscle need help



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

4.3% bodyfat


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm at 1.68% BF with no protein need help.


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry I meant not enough fat for muscle growth need advice ,


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

Are you for real ??


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

What are my options


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 5, 2015)

You need to give more information than that. Height, weight, age, goals, history, sexual orientation, etc.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 5, 2015)

4.3 is way way low.  Unless you're skin in bones and was starved.


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

163 cm tall
65.4kgs
26 female 
Ran 4 cycles in 2 year of primo, anavar, winstrol, turinabol, clenbuteral


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh a female


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes my skin is in bones need help what to cycle


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes I am a female


----------



## Spongy (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm having a lot of trouble picturing a female that low in bf% are you positive you are that low?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 5, 2015)

Who told you your body fat? Being a female and that low you'd be dead or hospitalized.


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes I just calculated it wanted to make sure and find out what my issue was , why I wasn't growing etc


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 5, 2015)

Calculated it how?


----------



## Spongy (Feb 5, 2015)

I would suggest getting a caliper test done to get a better read on your bf.  Or post a picture (serious, not being weird), so we can give you a good estimate.


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

I calculated it through bf percentage online


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

First it read 0.1% than I tried it a second time it said 4.3%


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2015)

A female would be dead at that bf%.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2015)

5 feet 3 inches at 143lbs?

Post a pic I don't believe this for a second


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> 5 feet 3 inches at 143lbs?
> 
> Post a pic I don't believe this for a second



Cynd re-incarnated?


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> 5 feet 3 inches at 143lbs?
> 
> Post a pic I don't believe this for a second



X2 pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

OK here's my pic


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 5, 2015)

alexgt said:


> OK here's my pic



Not in a sexual way, but we need to see skin not a super tight dress. Bathing suit top or whatever you choose.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> 5 feet 3 inches at 143lbs?
> 
> Post a pic I don't believe this for a second



I know a girl that competes who is that size...shes fukkin ripped at 12%...

4.3% is HIGHLY unlikely


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

Its taking a while to uplaod


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 5, 2015)

Also a mod should change your handle to a pink color to represent a lady member


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

It keeps saying upload failed , I'll keep trying ,sorry bout that


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 5, 2015)

Thats what i get for not reading past the first page lol


----------



## Driven1234 (Feb 5, 2015)

Get a real bf% calculation done professionally , after that see a nutritionalist


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 5, 2015)

I can see the pic I am no expert but your more then 4.3 get a professional to give you the caliper test then you will have a accurate reading


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2015)

your not 4.3bf  no way


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2015)

the last thing you need to do is a cycle and no one here is going to give you advice on doing so.

You need to give us way more information...sorry

and welcome


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2015)

alexgt said:


> OK here's my pic



nope, not 4.3 %


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

OK what kind of info ?


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2015)

if you want serious help with gaining weight....you need to post everything you are eating...everything you are doing for training....


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

No matter how much I eat I'll remain the same its rediculous


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

I want to gain muscle not weight


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

Do I need to eat more whats the go


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

5 meals a day 
Protein shake post workout 
36 grms carbs ed
0.6 gms.fat ed
200 grams protein ed


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 5, 2015)

you're way way way above 4.3%, definitively above 15%. At 4.3%, even if the pic you posted don't show much, you would have striations on the masseter, deep cuts around the clavicles, neck tendons sticking out, etc...


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

Training 6 days a week
Intense weight training 
2,days a week legs 
2, days a week back
2 days a week chest


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 5, 2015)

alexgt said:


> No matter how much I eat I'll remain the same its rediculous



This is what every one says when they dont know enough about nutrition. There is no such thing as I cant gain weight no matter how much I eat. You need to post up every thing your eating and when so we can figure out what your doing wrong. We also need the days you work out and what you work out those days. There is no general answer that will make this easy for you.


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry  I forgot to include arms 
I also deadlift


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 5, 2015)

alexgt said:


> 5 meals a day
> Protein shake post workout
> 36 grms carbs ed
> 0.6 gms.fat ed
> 200 grams protein ed



Lets write down some actual food. Your bf % is way off so Im going with your macros are way off to. Details details


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2015)

yes, "everything" does mean detail.......................

exact foods.......

exact sets and reps....

cardio???


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

Monday- chestpress machine_,incline fly_bumbell press _,incline press machine , dumbbell bicepts , tricepts
Tuesday-shoulders 
Wednesday- lower back, DL ,
Thursday - legs _ legpress,_ leg extension_ seated calves_,lying leg curls_ leg curls 
Friday_ chest - bench press 
Saturdays middle back


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

Wed _ bicepsts machine , tricepts machine included


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

Protein shake post workout 24 grams protien whey isolate gold standard.9am
Lunch , home made salad sandwich which contains smoked salmon 11am
Than fruit or sometimes a quest bar 11.30 am
Than 1.30 pm protein shake 24gms protein
3.30pm-chicken breast
6.pm_ mixed vegetables


Cardio low intensity when needed 3days a week

2 sets of everything / 15- 25 reps


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

That's as specific as I can get for u


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 5, 2015)

I will let the girls here chime in but if you were a dude, at first glance I would say:

- not enough total cals
- not enough protein
- weights too light / reps range too high


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2015)

Leiurus said:


> I will let the girls here chime in but if you were a dude, at first glance I would say:
> 
> - not enough total cals
> - not enough protein
> - weights too light / reps range too high



You are 100 % correct!!!


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 5, 2015)

alexgt said:


> Protein shake post workout 24 grams protien whey isolate gold standard.9am
> Lunch , home made salad sandwich which contains smoked salmon 11am
> Than fruit or sometimes a quest bar 11.30 am
> Than 1.30 pm protein shake 24gms protein
> ...



If this is the 5 meals a day you're  talking about then this is also your problem.


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

2000 calories ed isn't enough?


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2015)

alexgt said:


> Protein shake post workout 24 grams protien whey isolate gold standard.9am
> Lunch , home made salad sandwich which contains smoked salmon 11am
> Than fruit or sometimes a quest bar 11.30 am
> Than 1.30 pm protein shake 24gms protein
> ...



you are not eating enough. You need to download one of those food apps that will help you track and count your calories, I'd aim for 1,800-2,200 calories.

you need to drop down to at least the 8-12 rep range...don't be afraid to lift heavier

skip cardio for now...


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

OK than you 
Well I wanted to ask you another question
In future since I have lubido issues I'd like to cycle something close to test what would be your opinion


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2015)

did you say how old you are?


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes I'm 26 I'll be 27 in June


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2015)

alexgt said:


> OK than you
> Well I wanted to ask you another question
> In future since I have lubido issues I'd like to cycle something close to test what would be your opinion



That's young to have those issues but my Dr. said women of all ages can

women can be treated for low test, can you get a blood test? I would recommend finding out if low test is what's causing it. My Dr. prescribed me test cyp at 2omg a week...that's all it takes to help libido / good mood

you want to make sure its not something else


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

I've done some research on the human growth hormone and it seems to be something that will fit my needs , and also will help with my hormones and sleep + sinse I'm a bodybuilder it'll help me back on some size


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

It'll help me wack on some size


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 5, 2015)

alexgt said:


> 5 meals a day
> Protein shake post workout
> 36 grms carbs ed
> 0.6 gms.fat ed
> 200 grams protein ed



Your macros are waaaaay skewed. What's your daily caloric intake? Who helped you to set up this ratio? How far has this gotten you?


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2015)

alexgt said:


> I've done some research on the human growth hormone and it seems to be something that will fit my needs , and also will help with my hormones and sleep + sinse I'm a bodybuilder it'll help me back on some size



slow down missy.........

HGH is great for leaning out a bit and anti-aging at the doses women use..1-2iu a day. It will NOT help you pack on size.


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes I understand 4IU is for bodybuilding purpose and I really really need a head start otherwise I'm always behind no matter what I know my body


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2015)

alexgt said:


> Yes I understand 4IU is for bodybuilding purpose and I really really need a head start otherwise I'm always behind no matter what I know my body



k, good luck with that...let us know how it goes


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeas I definitely did some blood work 2. Weeks ago all came back fine


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 5, 2015)

Dam girl you are straight up on edge. Chill out a bit. You say your a body builder than you should know this is a journey not a race. Stop trying to find a dam hormone to fix whatever problem you have because that is not the answer. You need to download myfitnesspal and start tracking your nutritional intake. Your not eating near as much as you should be and your macro nutrients are completely out of whack. Food will fix your no muscle weight gain issue but it aint gonna be over night...its going to take months. You need to have patience and discipline. Not trying to be a divk but you need to stop and re think your situation. Your coming across fkn crazy right now


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 5, 2015)

Also Jenner would be a huge asset to you so you should utilize her knowledge as much as you can. I dont even care about the high reps crap...all you need is a better diet


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Also Jenner would be a huge asset to you so you should utilize her knowledge as much as you can. I dont even care about the high reps crap...all you need is a better diet



I tried


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2015)

alexgt said:


> Yeas I definitely did some blood work 2. Weeks ago all came back fine



and your testosterone level was ok? If so, you might want to find out why you are having low libido at your age. And, GH isn't going to fix that issue..not even at 4iu


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

So first you said good luck with that and now your saying it won't fix it ....


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 5, 2015)

Gh has nothing to do with libido and your test levels/estro levels are fine so hormones are not the cause of your low libido.


Ps...she was being sarcastic when she said good luck with that


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

At least it'll help me with size that's my main concern


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2015)

alexgt said:


> So first you said good luck with that and now your saying it won't fix it ....



I said "good luck" because when someone has made their mind up...I'm not going to go back and forth. Anyone can do whatever they want but you don't seem to be well informed on things and we are trying to help you.


----------



## alexgt (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes Im taking the advice , I haven't made up my mind yet, so it hasn't got nothing to do with my libido than running cycles is a waist of time , so its the food OK I will eat more and lift heavier but I will never see better results


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 5, 2015)

Alex, what's the problem. 
You asked for help and that's what people are giving you. Then you say no that's not right. Guess what? Everything everyone has told you is what you should be doing. You can't gain muscle because you are not giving your body enough fuel. 
Hgh is NOT what you need but you seem to think it is...
If you have it all figured out what are you asking for others input. Also you say you are a bodybuilder but asking how to gain muscle?
You can't even spell half of the muscle groups you are working and making a bunch of other spelling errors. To me it seems like 1. You are not the age you say you are. 2. You have no clue what you are doing. 
Sorry to come off harsh but stop telling us you know what will work after we tell you the directions to fix it. Either choose to be ignorant or take the advice and prove us right, shit.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2015)

alexgt said:


> Yes Im taking the advice , I haven't made up my mind yet, so it hasn't got nothing to do with my libido than running cycles is a waist of time , so its the food OK I will eat more and lift heavier but I will never see better results



In my honest opinion...you need to start with your diet and training. You just are not ready to use any supplements


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 5, 2015)

You will get results, most new people underestimate the power of the diet. 
I will say this, you should eat more real food and less protein shakes. 
Use the shakes as a in between I.e. Breakfast, shake, lunch, shake, dinner. 
Make it easy on yourself and fall back on the basic bro foods. 
Chicken
Rice
Turkey
Lean beef
Beans
Spinach
List goes on, I eat so much fukking chicken you'd think I'd hate it but I don't. 
I buy the McCormicks marinades and put two-three pounds of chicken in the crockpot with a whole bottle of the favor of choice on top about every two days. 
Jerk chicken, teriyaki, Hawaiian ect. Lost to choose from and its a easy way to get a grasp on your intake. 
Also a food scale will help a bunch when it comes to tracking macros.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 5, 2015)

Jenner said:


> In my honest opinion...you need to start with your diet and training. You just are not ready to use any supplements



I think where we really need to start is changing her attitude from "I cant" to "I can". She does not believe in anything positive. 

I agree with beedeezy on the shakes but I think you should limit it to post work out and just before bed casein shake. The rest should be food


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 5, 2015)

U and hulk are perfect for each other.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 5, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I think where we really need to start is changing her attitude from "I cant" to "I can". She does not believe in anything positive.
> 
> I agree with beedeezy on the shakes but I think you should *limit it to post work out and just before bed casein shake*. The rest should be food



This and actually before bed should be real foods but a shake works


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Is this for real?


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah slow down a little and don't use anything until you're ready because from what I gathered you're not ready. People think hormones are always the anwser and they're not.  Also were not being mean here were just sick of people ruining their lives from not doing things the right way. Remember it's not always about now, remember  it's about the future and make sure we live is long as we can and as healthy.  Most people don't care about their future. 

If you need to post pictures, post them on photobucket and then to the site.  It's much easier.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 5, 2015)

hells yeah myfitnesspal is the shit... keeps track of all your meals and you can scan stuff by barcode.. and i a agree Im not a proffesional or anything but why dont you try getting your body in optimum range before running any thing stronger then some protein shakes, lol


Cobra Strike said:


> Dam girl you are straight up on edge. Chill out a bit. You say your a body builder than you should know this is a journey not a race. Stop trying to find a dam hormone to fix whatever problem you have because that is not the answer. You need to download myfitnesspal and start tracking your nutritional intake. Your not eating near as much as you should be and your macro nutrients are completely out of whack. Food will fix your no muscle weight gain issue but it aint gonna be over night...its going to take months. You need to have patience and discipline. Not trying to be a divk but you need to stop and re think your situation. Your coming across fkn crazy right now


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm speechless 












No really....


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 5, 2015)

http://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/body-fat-percentage-calculator
 heres a link to find a more acurate bodyfat. you need to get a tape or use string to take mesurements and then measure with a yard stick. idk if you did mesurements or not to get you body fat buy 4.3% wtf? wtf? there is no way thats acurate...


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 5, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm speechless
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^^^ This, but I will add I am now brain dead too.............................


----------



## stonetag (Feb 5, 2015)

And that's a wrap. Carry on.


----------



## BrutesorGods (Feb 6, 2015)

this thread


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 6, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> U and hulk are perfect for each other.




Alex has pro genetics too??


----------

